# Hoofboots for a wider than long hoof



## Eolith

I use the Easyboot Back Country boots and they have been working out very nicely for my mustangs and I so far. I know that they are sold in "wide" sizes as well as the standard sizes, so I would advise looking into the wide size measurements (if you haven't already).

The Easyboot Glove Back Country | Our Best boots Combined | EasyCare Inc.


----------



## Aimz

My mare has wide 'feet' 13mm wider than long in the front. Easy boot glove in wide sizing worked, but Im using the easy boot back country in wide now and so far no issues 

As her hoof structure healed/improved she has opened up in the heel more, toes has come back slightly and the quarters are wider. She has always been barefoot but the diet and care changes have drastically changed the shape of each hoof, and much of her body as well 

If you go down the glove/back country route make sure you get the fit kit out to makes sure you select the best fitting shell

Good luck!!


----------



## Houston

I'm hearing good things about the backcountry recently. But do you think they'll stay put for rides up to 30miles through mud and water crossings? I always liked the glove and renegade for the gaiters around the pastern. Just seems like some extra security.


----------



## greentree

Remember that the Renegades have the adjustable wires in them. I know nothing about the backcountry.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I have 2 horses with almost exactly round hooves - one of them is a couple mm wider than long. Epics will NOT work. Try a fit kit for WIDE Gloves or Back Country (but I wouldn't use Back Country for 30 miles, especially if the horse is prone to rubs), or Renegade / Vipers might work. I use Vipers on my round and slightly wider horses successfully. Not sure if THAT much wider would work... but definitely worth a call the nice folks at Renegade - they have the best customer service and will tell you if their boots won't work for your shape. They also have lots of customization available with different parts and ideas to make them work for different situations.


----------



## Eolith

My horse trainer tried using the Easyboot Gloves with the gaiter around the pastern and she hated them. They caused her no end of trouble on a long trail ride. I think that the fit has to be extra perfect for them to work, whereas the Back Countrys can be a bit more forgiving and actually seem to stay on more securely. I will say that I haven't used my Back Country boots for 30 mile rides, but they have done very nicely for 2.5 hour rides of walk/trot/canter over varied terrain and conditions.


----------



## Houston

Thanks guys! Seems like Renegade's new Vipers (I was unaware that they had two models- the original and vipers) has more fit options. I ordered a wide size kit from Easyboot, but if those don't work then I will try the Vipers.


----------



## Saddlebag

If you pamper her hooves, you'll always have to. Horses develop a foot that's needed. Because of this many people are putting down a deep layer of pea gravel in an area the horse has to cross. It can be contained in a 6" deep frame with landscape fabric next to the soil.


----------



## Houston

Ordered an Easyboot test kit for wides... they fit relatively well. Went on without too much fuss but took some elbow grease to take off (but not too much). Glad I tested them out before buying a pair... Because of how wide her foot was customer service recommended that I use a 2... turns out she is a 1 and 1.5! 

So I'll give the Back Country boots a shot! I've read a few reviews from endurance riders that had success with them. They seem a bit more forgiving as far as fit is concerned than the other options Easyboot offers. Then after a few more trims, when her feet are in better shape, I might order the Renegade Vipers.

Wish me luck! Hopefully they don't go flying off...


----------



## Saddlebag

Houston, there's a web site for used hoof boots. Various sizes, condition, makers, much cheaper than new.


----------

